# How to approach sizing an Epost



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Given the variabilites in saddle thickness and rail to saddle top distances and changes in saddle height that might occur when changing fore/aft distances, or even just changes in saddle height desires, how do you guys go about setting the saddle height initially with the E-post? I had initially had mine cut so that it would have some spacers in it, but I see that most people don't do it that way. I have the opportunity to do it again with a new bike and I'm just curious how others approach this.

Thanks.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

I cut mine to fit with no spacers. Then I had a bike fit which added a 1 cm spacer. Now I might change my saddle to a specialized which will add another 1,5 cm of spacers. So all of a sudden I had added 2,5 cm from my initial cut. Also changing pedal system like going from speedplay to Look could influence your saddleheight!

I guess the idea is NOT to run out of spacers - and therefore no spacers for the initial cut would be desirable


----------



## toofat (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry to change the subject a bit, but i have no posts so i cant ask this in anew thread
My new 586 and E post TI arrived today and the E post has a bolt (4mm i think) which points down toward the seat mast, this bolt has nothing on the end except a thread, I have opened the packet of elastomers and spacers but cant see anything in there that would screw on to the bolt and expand to secure the e post
The E post was not in a sealed bag so it might have been removed from a display or other bike
The dealer I bought the bike from is in England and I am in Australia, could not afford one here as they are $8000 to $8500 built up and a frame is $5000 or more

Dont like to ask the local dealers for help as I havent spent anything with them yet I'm sure the uk supplier will come good, but comms can take a while, and they are not showing any stock. just frustrating, a beautifull frame and I have all the rest of the stuff for the build:mad2:


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

My seat post was cut for a fairly plus saddle I know of, the Selle Italia Flite. I've since gone with a thinner SL saddle, so the Epost needed to come up a bit. I just slipped in a 1mm spacer and I'm good to go.

I don't know why so many people dislike the Epost. I think its absolutely brilliant and quite easy to set - in fact I had an easier time with my EPost than my last traditional setup using a Thompson Elite seatpost.

dp


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

All of the above shows why integrated posts are really for people that have been riding a while and know their setup. 
If you don't know what saddle or pedals you like I would suggest you shouldn't be looking at frames with an integrated post. 

All that said, of course you set up cutting the minimum amount of post you can, they don't grow back.


----------

